# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Фкусно жратЪ (самовые..думанные извр..ецепты)

## tempo

Итак.

1. в  кастрюлю - 1 мерку гречки, 2 мерки холодной воды (моя мерка ~180 мл)
2. на огонь. 
3. + жменю грибов (я сыплю замороженные опята)
4. щепоть (около 1 куб. см) чёрного перца-горошка, столько ж кориандра в зёрнах, столько ж калинджи (чёрный тимн). + столько ж соли (это мало, я так солю, а вам наверное раза в 2-3 больше)
5. масло любое, я лью растительное, где-то в 10-15 раз меньше, чем воды.
6. грибной ком уже разморозился, размешать его в крупе
7. когда закипит - вылить в середину сырое яйцо, оно тогда почти не прилипнет
8. огонь уменьшить до минимума
9 по краям, не занятым яйцом (оно уже свернулось) накидать очищенных зубков чеснока.
10. закрыть крышкой и варить, пока бульканье не сменится шипением - значит, вода выкипела

Можно хавать прямо из , а можно потрахаться с выкладкой в тарелку и её же потом мытьём )

----------


## Человек из будущего

*tempo* , так ты не только "местный философ" ты еще и повар )) и как тебе это всё удается )

----------


## tempo

Я бы если бы мог бы то бы давно поотключал ярлыки. Может, тут будет проходить какой из админов - тогда вопрос: а не поубирать ли лишние буковки из шаблона страниц?

Что касается вкусностей... так надо ж как-то развлекать ся, не увижу - так понюхаю и посмакую )
Со специями у меня давняя дружба. Жаль только, у нас в бульбляндии всего не купишь. Не могу нигде васаби и манго в порошке найти, к примеру.

----------


## tempo

P.S. к рецепту гречки:

будет эстетичнее не кидать яйцо прямо на, а вылить его с смазанную маслом солоанку, и уже её поставить на крупу в кастрюлю.
А на яйцо можно кинуть листик петрушки, или укропа, или, или.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

*tempo*, вот скажу честно, не особо осиливаю твои посты и не так уж они ценны информационно, уж не обижайся, sad but true.
Но вот такой формат - это прямо охренительно! Надо и мне что-то из подобных рецептов накидать.
А сегодня вместе с *ScreamHelp* будем пробовать это.

----------


## tempo

Energy, так остальные посты - чисто мнение моё о том и сём, кое-где - стёб, а 霜 - вообще мой личный day summary.
Не могу ж я быть безусловно и всем полезен.
Могу вот расписать, как правильно повесиццо или отравиццо, но 1) забанят 2) нехорошо это, ибо показано к применению крайне редко.
По ходу немножко плачуся на судьбину, немножко (совсем) рассказываю о себе.

Вот ещё вкусняшками могу поделиться ) у меня, к слову, специй больше полусотни в ходу.

Если напишешь, что и чем именно тебя грузит - спасибо, мне интересен и внешний на меня-себя любимого, взгляд )) но это лучше в ЛС или в 霜 .

----------


## Aare

> такой формат - это прямо охренительно! Надо и мне что-то из подобных рецептов накидать.


 Подождите. Но ведь это... рецепт гречки! Просто гречка с грибами и яйцом) Я ничего не имею против, но ведь это же, как сказать, чертовски простой рецепт. Я думала, все умеют варить гречку с грибами) Хотя наверное зря я свои пять копеек ввернула, ведь как оказалось, кому-то этот рецепт полезен)

----------


## tempo

Aare, наверное, я открыл очередную америку )

но, но, но не все насыпают втуда калинджу и проч., и идея яйца на поверхности не распространена...

Можно, конечно, кинуть туда банан )) но про банан я поведаю как-нибудь в другой раз и в другом сочетании )

----------


## Aare

А, ну если калинджу, то это всё меняет))

----------


## tempo

с гречкой мало что из специй сочетается, и я спешу поведать миру своё открытие )

----------


## Aare

Всё, всё, молчу со своими пятью копейками))

----------


## tempo

нифига, Aare ) с тебя что-нибудь вкусное )

----------


## Aare

Я на двух сайтах веду кулинарные странички, нерегулярно правда, по настроению) Третью начинать уже как-то не хочется)) Да и начнут опять страдальцы шикать, мол, это сайт на котором надо страдать и подыхать, а ты тут вумен.ру разводишь)
В общем, лучше ты солируй. Но за предложение спасибо)

----------


## tempo

да, Aare, ты права - надо добавить чёрных красок.
Следующий рецепт я нарекаю "Выкидыш в мусорном мешке" ))

----------


## Aare

Темпо, очень хорошая тема будет, атмосферная))

----------


## June

Сегодня неплохо получилось. Три картофелины мытых в кожуре нарезать тонкими ломтиками и положить в сковородку. Тыквы взять немного больше, чем картошки, и нарезать толстыми ломтиками туда же. Одну крупную морковку разрезать вдоль на 4 части и положить в ту же сковородку. Налить подсолнечного масла. Тушить минут 45-50. В другой сковородке потушить кролика весом 1.5 - 2кг с подсолнечным маслом минут 40. Из специй добавить только соль по вкусу. Съесть порцию приготовленного, запивая итальянским вином Chianti Classico, произведённого Castellare di Castellina.

----------


## tempo

June, а можно стушить кролика с крыльями? Их проще добывать, чем ушастых )
и в одной сковороде, разложив икебану вокруг куролика? Они ж одно и то же время готовятся. У меня только одна сковорода...

----------


## June

Кролик лучше, но я однажды с индейкой готовил в одной сковороде, нормально получилось. Можно сковороду без крышки в духовку поставить, тогда снизу прожарится, а сверху пропечётся.

----------


## tempo

June, я в мультиварке попробую (скоро куплю). С 3d-нагревом.

----------


## tempo

Мой завтрак

Вечером смешать в кружке:
- стакан овсяных хлопьев (обычных)
- стакан кислого кефира (необычного, у меня есть кефирный гриб)
- изюм, или курагу, или чернослив, или ...
- чайная ложка сахара

Перемешать, и в холодильник настаиваться до утра.

Если нет сухофруктов - утром добавить варенье, или яблоко, илм дольки апельсина-мандарина, или ... или схавать как есть.

В жару сочетание холодного, щиплюще-кислого и сладкого - самое то!

----------


## tempo

Перловка forever!

Замочить в кастоюлю на ночь (или хотя бы на 3-4 чама)- 3x60мл перловки в 7x60мл воды.

На большой огонь. Пока закипает, добавить:

специи:

- раздробленый душистый перец - 1куб.см
- розмарин 0.5куб.см
- мускатный орех 0.5куб.см, молотый или наскоблить ножом с ореха
- шамбала (она же пажитник) 1куб.см
- мята 0.5куб.см
- карка апельина где-то 5х5 см, мелко покрошенная (её я храню в морозилке)

+ накрошеную по 1см кислую простецкцю жёсткую курагу (кислая лучше, чем сладкая)

+ соль 1-2куб.см
+ масло сливочное или растительное 20г

Размешать.
После закипания - огонь на минимум.
Накрыть крышкой.

Через пять минут можно кинуть на поверхность ранее сваренное куриное филе из морозилки, чтоб разагрелось. Я обычно варю филе сразу всё купленное, делю на куски и храню в морозилке.

Готово, когда выкипит вода.
Если кастрюля антипригарная, чуть подпалить до вкусной лёгкой корочки на дне.

Филе можно макать в горчицу, она подходит к этим специям.

----------


## tempo

Сегодня изваял.

3x60 мл бурого риса и 7x60 мл воды - на огонь.

специи:

1. 10 шт раздробленного душистого перца
2. 0.5 мл зёрен горчицы
3. 0.25 мл сушёного базилика
4. 1-2 мл барбариса
5. ~3x3 см корки лимона, очень мелко пакрошеной или натёртой на крупной тёрке


+ ~30 г имбиря, накрошеного кубиками по 5-7 мм
+ 50 г колечек морковки
+ 50-100 г зелёной стручковой фасоли



+ 1-2-или-по-вкусу соли
+ 20 г масла, любого

После закипания огонь наминимум, варить, пока вся вода не выкипит.

----------


## tempo

Выкидыш в мусорнои мешке в микроволновке.

1. три кружки (~750 мл ) пшеничной муки
2. три яйца СО или пять С2 (~200г)
3. 180 мл сахара
4. 60 мл растительного или 60г сливочного масла
5. 200 г творога
6. молоко XXX мл
7. дрожжи - от микроколичества до 5 г, сухие или влажные, какие есть

специи:
1. ванилин - 0.2-0.5 г
молотый имбирь, или корица, или кардамон, или ... 1-2 мл
2. изюм, или курага, или чернослив
3. иожно насыпать орешков, семечек, что нравится

Ёмкость  2 л, миска или чаша миксера.
----------
В 5-10 мл молока тщательно растворить дрожжи. Если просто кинуть их в общую кучу, они не распределятся по объёму равномерно.
Вместе с ними растворить специи.
Дорить 100 мл молока и размешать, чтобы стало пожиже.

Потом всё остальное скопом.
Размешивать, добавляя молока или воды, в итоге должно получитться тесто вроде очень густой сметаны, даже чуть гуще. Комков не должно быть.

Теперь жлём, пока оно не распухнет вдвое. 
Снова размещать (оно осядет).

Перелить в смазанную маслом форму.
Я использую 2.5-литровую полиэтиленовую коробку из-под квашеной капусты, она не плавится в микроволновке.

Дождаться, пока тесто снова не распухнет вдвое, НЕ ПЕРЕМЕШИВАЯ засунуть коробку-форму в  :Smile:  мусорный мешок или пакет в ручками НЕ ДЫРЯВЫЙ, края подвернуть под дно - и в микроволновку.

На полной мощности греть, пока пакет не начнёт надуваться, а потом на 30% ещё 15 минут.
Оставить остывать в печке минут на 30, НЕ СНИМАЯ ПАКЕТ.

А потом достать и ужраццо, что я сейчас и сделаю )) ибо пока пимал, выкидыш остывао .

Кстати, ОНО похоже ))) я не вижу, но ЭТО так назвали те дегустаторы, у которых с глазками ОК.
Получается пушисто и вкусно.

----------

